# Arranging driftwood on slate



## PhysicsDude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

Any aquarium safe silicone can be used to adhere driftwood to slate. GE I and GE II silicones without mold inhibitor can be used, they're sold at home depot for $6/tube and come in black and brown.


----------



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

i didnt even bother with the silicon.. I like being able to turn it a bit and tweak it now and again as things grow.. dont really see the point in locking it in place that solidly.. just give the wood a nice clean cut and dont sink it so tight it can be manipulated without damage.

pre-drill the hole into the driftwood so you dont crack it with the screw, and countersink the screw head into the slate so it dont scratch/break your tank bottom.. if you make the hole through the slate larger than the screw diameter it gives it a bit more adjustability... if your substrate is deep enough I think you could leave it really loose and rely on the substrate to hold it at the position you like best.

I guess if you have really large fish or are putting a bunch of plants on the piece you might lock it in place, but most they'll do is turn it or tilt it a bit.. still wont come out of the substrate or fall over and thats the goal.. disturbing the substrate to make a minor tweak seems a hassle.


----------



## Fujiija (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks. I hadn't thought about tweaking the angle or position in the future once in the tank. That's a good idea. My tank is dry so I'll just do a dry fit and get close to the desired look without locking down the screw.

I drilled a hole where the rock had a slight curve so the screw head actually doesn't touch the bottom of the tank. Sometimes things actually worked out as planned!


----------



## Twistofer (Mar 22, 2015)

The only other thing would be to put a dab of silicon aquarium caulk and/or epoxy over the screw. That might prevent rust and leaching of any unwanted metals into the tank. (by the was, Yes, I'm O-C).


----------



## nayr (Jan 18, 2014)

or just use a stainless steel screw and dont worry about it


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Stainless steel is the way to go I've been using them on my driftwood for years don't try to over tighten screws or you will snap the slate everytime


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

I used silicon to attach driftwood to slate

I was only able to silicon on a couple of points on the driftwood so I am curious if it is going to be able to hold the wood

I am using the DSM and will fill in a month or so


----------



## Raymond E. (Dec 13, 2021)

nayr said:


> or just use a stainless steel screw and dont worry about it


Does using a stainless steel screw eliminate the need for any silicon?


----------

